# SIB 4 update



## spoon (Dec 14, 2006)

hi
I have Sib 3.

Is it worth updating to Sib 4?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 14, 2006)

spoon @ Thu Dec 14 said:


> hi
> I have Sib 3.
> 
> Is it worth updating to Sib 4?


It depends on what you do.

The biggies for Sib4 are Dynamic Parts and Video.

If you do a lot of charts that are relatively simple, then Dynamic Parts will save you hours of time. If you write more than one instrument per stave it probably won't save much at all (although there are a few clever semi-workarounds if you're interested).

Video is not only useful for, errrrrrrrr, video, but it also allows you to load an audio file, which will (sort of) play back in sync with Sibelius. This means that when doing a transcription you don't have to keep shuttling a CD back and forward. Just do a MIDI tempo map, load it into Sib and your arrangement will play back in sync to the audio.

D


----------



## spoon (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks Daryl.

The idea with the audio track is good (...but sometimes I need a program like transcribe to slow down fast parts and I can´t imagine Sib would automatically do that at all)


----------



## Daryl (Dec 15, 2006)

spoon @ Fri Dec 15 said:


> thanks Daryl.
> 
> The idea with the audio track is good (...but sometimes I need a program like transcribe to slow down fast parts and I can´t imagine Sib would automatically do that at all)


No, Sibelius doesn't work that way. I still do all such things in my sequencer.

D


----------



## spoon (Dec 21, 2006)

hi,
just ordered Sib 4 update...special Christmas offer for 75€ (edu version).

Hope, I´ll enjoy it.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 22, 2006)

spoon @ Thu Dec 21 said:


> hi,
> just ordered Sib 4 update...special Christmas offer for 75€ (edu version).
> 
> Hope, I´ll enjoy it.


Yeah, let us know how you get on.

D


----------



## spoon (Feb 21, 2007)

o.k.

I have Sib4 for about 6 weeks and I´M LOVING IT (da da da da McDonald´s)

Well, I don´t use all the features but it´s good


----------



## Daryl (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think that any of us use all the features....! However, be sure to check out the tips posted in this forum, as that may save you a lot of time in the end.

D


----------

